# Raced a Maxima, seemed pretty quick



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

It wasn't really a race...we both turned right and the road merged about 150-200 yards ahead. The Maxima pulled to the fast lane, I went in the slow lane and accelerated past. It seemed like it wasn't pulling normally, so I looked over...the girl was looking at me and her car was moving pretty quick. Anyway, I gave it all I had and pulled away pretty quick, but the car seemed fast. Do all maximas come with V6s?

Nice cars. I drove some infinitis last night....very nice.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

> Do all maximas come with V6s?


 Yes,only in V6.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

87gn said:


> *Cool. *


 So what do you drive,87 grand national?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Yes, but at the time, it was a 68 mustang.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Stock 5-spds can get a low 15 sec time...Autos are high-mid 15s.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

Cool...I guess it was an auto, as it was a girl driving and I heard that only 5% of maximas are sticks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

87gn said:


> *Cool...I guess it was an auto, as it was a girl driving and I heard that only 5% of maximas are sticks. *


I am one of the 5%...and loving every rpm of it.lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

MrEous said:


> *I am one of the 5%...and loving every rpm of it.lol  *


I bet. What's your redline? I'll bet my Mustang's is higher...


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

87gn said:


> *I bet. What's your redline? I'll bet my Mustang's is higher...  *


6500 and if your mustangs is higher than all i have to say is what hell you got in there


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

8750


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

whats in it


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

terry dibler said:


> *whats in it *


All forged 331, AFR 185 heads, Crower solid roller cam, Edelbrock Victor Jr. intake...


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

So how fast is you ET?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, it's not set up for drag racing. But I ran an [email protected] A032Rs don't hook up very well


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nice ride...... auto's suck... 

almost time to swap in a 5spd!


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

that would depend on the auto.my neighbor has a 496 big block in a 73 vega with a 2 speed powergilde that runs 9s


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

terry dibler said:


> *that would depend on the auto.my neighbor has a 496 big block in a 73 vega with a 2 speed powergilde that runs 9s *


LOL..... well YEAH! That transmission would beat the $hit out of most cars in general. I had a discussion about transmissions with a handful of domestic guys last night.... it's mainly import auto's that suck... except for Toyota, they seem to make a fairly sturdy tranny.....

oh well....


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

that still suprizes me that know one makes a kit to beef up the auto tranny for the import crowd


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, for the max there are a couple options.

there is Don's valve body mod where he fixes up the core of the transmission and it makes it shift MUCH quicker and actually extend the life of the tranny.

you can buy a tranny cooler which you HAVE to have if you do Don's VB mod.

there are also performance torque converters, but i've never seen them myself.

with domestics, there aren't a whole lot of motors to choose from to throw in a project car.... with imports.... i don't know if there is a person that knows them all.... honda has a SHIT LOAD and nissan has quite a few themselves... just to many trannies that would need parts. I doubt any company would spend the time to create these beefy import trannsmissions.


----------



## kingchakazulu (Dec 20, 2002)

o.k geeks


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

kingchakazulu said:


> *o.k geeks *


 what?


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.levelten.com it's pricey but they have all sorts transmission upgrades and performance torque converters. it looks like they have upgrades for all FWD and RWD nissans since 1985.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

good call... completely forgot about these guys... they do good work. a lot of maxima guys send there auto valve bodies to these guys to have them done. Quicker shifting and actually extends the life of the tranny itself....


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Chris. You know Don has a special going this month. Let me know if you want his number.


----------

